# Guardian on new Menopause test



## mrsotter (Oct 6, 2009)

Interesting article on possible advance using AMH to determine when menopause may set in. I think this kind of information can be helpful for women to understand their fertility prospects.

But we have to remember that all it takes one good egg....

http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2010/jun/27/menopause-test-close-baby-gap


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

That's hilarious! The study took place over 9 years!!!  Even if you can convince a doc to test this for you at age 20, 23 and 26 rather than laughing in your face and telling you to come back after you've been ttc for 2 years or whatever, what possible good will the info be 9 years later?  By that time you'll either have been successful or given up, surely 

This was interesting tho:

He (Dr Fahimeh Ramezani Tehrani, who is president of the reproductive endocrinology department of the Endocrine Research Centre) added: "Larger studies, starting with women in their 20s and following them for several years are needed to validate the accuracy of serum AMH concentration for the prediction of menopause in young women."

Maybe this will at least stop clinics from taking a lone AMH reading and using that as a reason to refuse tx....

xxx


----------

